# Singing Dinosaurs?



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

Whether dinosaurs could roar, sing or were silent isn't quite clear
smithsonianmag​
If archaeologists find some day a dinosaur that did sing, they should call it Nabucco.
The Nabucco dinosaur.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I don't see the connection you're making between Nabucco and dinosaur singing, but I think that it's been determined that most dinosaurs *were* vocal. They even went over this in the first Jurassic Park film, where they talked about the nasal cavity of velociraptors being the perfect amplifier for making sounds that could carry over long distances.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Siegfried has possibly two singing dinosaurs in it.

N.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Nabucconosaurs...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

For the mystified, _Nabucodonosor_ is the original form of the name Nabucco and apparently the original title of Verdi's opera. It's the name of the Babylonian king Nebuchadnezzar in, at least, Italian, Spanish and Portuguese.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Dont know about poetry but for prose...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm surprised that non-flying dinosaurs were vocal at all seeing that the few remaining non-flying dinosaur-like creatures still on earth - crocodiles, tortoises and other reptiles - are usually fairly quiet.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> I'm surprised that non-flying dinosaurs were vocal at all seeing that the few remaining non-flying dinosaur-like creatures still on earth - crocodiles, tortoises and other reptiles - are usually fairly quiet.


Dinosaurs closest living descendents are birds and they're certainly not that quiet


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

During a pick-up rehearsal of one of the operettas I MD'd, our leading lady came onstage for one of her arias in a T-Rex outfit.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

pianozach said:


> During a pick-up rehearsal of one of the operettas I MD'd, our leading lady came onstage for one of her arias in a T-Rex outfit.


You MD'd a Peter Sellars production?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Op.123 said:


> Dinosaurs closest living descendents are birds and they're certainly not that quiet


Yes - that's why I said 'non-flying'.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

It seems that all dinos were truly covered in feathers., the fact most movies and drawings always omit!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

BachIsBest said:


> You MD'd a Peter Sellars production?


No, I do believe it was a production of *Princess Ida*.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

pianozach said:


> No, I do believe it was a production of *Princess Ida*.


It was just a joke, due to the trashy and ridiculous effects Peter Sellars often employs in his productions. Perhaps not a very good one.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

dinosaur singing is soooo old hat....A.I. assisted blobs are the future.


----------



## khalan (Jun 4, 2021)

I always somehow imagined crazily an T-Rex being a Rodolfo and a Triceratops a Mimì. Then the T-Rex Rodolfo tries to extend its short arms and touch the paw of Triceratops Mimi and starts roaring "Che Gelida Manona" as the paw of a Triceratops cannot be really defined as small.


----------



## parlando (Oct 11, 2021)

How about a remake of Disney's _Fantasia_ dinosaur segment with _Parsifal_ or _Lohengrin_ blended in to add theological depth, if you will? Not possible I guess, but unheard music is sweet said Keats.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

parlando said:


> How about a remake of Disney's _Fantasia_ dinosaur segment with _Parsifal_ or _Lohengrin_ blended in to add theological depth, if you will? Not possible I guess, but unheard music is sweet said Keats.


I believe there was a production of _Parsifal_ at Bayreuth that had Kundry wearing a crocodile head. For theological depth, I'm sure.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

*Singing Dinosaurs?*

Perhaps Elton John would qualify


----------



## JTS (Sep 26, 2021)

Dan Ante said:


> *Singing Dinosaurs?*
> 
> Perhaps Elton John would qualify


Me singing in the shower might qualify!


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

JTS said:


> Me singing in the shower might qualify!


I know which I would switch off... :wave:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> *Singing Dinosaurs?*
> 
> Perhaps Elton John would qualify


If that's the case, singing dinosaurs would seem to be popular. He's just topped the UK charts again for the first time in 16 years.


----------



## JTS (Sep 26, 2021)

Dan Ante said:


> I know which I would switch off... :wave:


Funny, I wondered why all the neighbours closed their windows!


----------



## parlando (Oct 11, 2021)

Woodduck said:


> I believe there was a production of _Parsifal_ at Bayreuth that had Kundry wearing a crocodile head. For theological depth, I'm sure.


Nice try for Kundry, but a crocodile head is just Reptile Lite-Lite, and while Egyptian enough, her appearance would have lacked that essential nutrient, the minimum daily dose of the Dharma of Darwin - something I've not found explicitly in the genius of Wagner.

Oh well, back to the Sousaphone...


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

parlando said:


> How about a remake of Disney's _Fantasia_ dinosaur segment with _Parsifal_ or _Lohengrin_ blended in to add theological depth, if you will? Not possible I guess, but unheard music is sweet said Keats.


Funny, but *Walt Disney*'s original vision for *Fantasia* was for it to be a film that would be re-released time and time again every year or so, with a segment swapped out with something new, eventually becoming a different film altogether.

*Fantasia 2000* was eventually released retaining one of the segments from the original *Fantasia*.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I can't speak to singing dinosaurs but there are the literary kind...


----------



## amadeus1928 (Jun 16, 2021)

I don't know of any singing dinosaurs. However scientists now think they made noises with their mouths closed like a lot of the reptiles and birds today.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

amadeus1928 said:


> I don't know of any singing dinosaurs. However scientists now think they made noises with their mouths closed like a lot of the reptiles and birds today.


I can think of a good many opera singers who should try that technique.


----------

